# how to fix nail polish brushes



## makeup_queen81 (May 4, 2009)

ok lets see if i can explain this....i just bought a china glaze n/l and the brush doesn't spread when i am applying the polish...

is there any way to fix that? i'm not sure if i explained that right


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

I am not sure but I would take it back and exchange it.....You mean like the bristles are stuck together


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am not sure but I would take it back and exchange it.....You mean like the bristles are stuck together_

 

it seems like they are stuck together...i will take it back tomorrow...blah


----------



## dirtball (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_it seems like they are stuck together...i will take it back tomorrow...blah_

 

im assuming because youre taking it back, you bought it at a store and not online...   where did you get it? i have only ever seen china glaze online


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you have nail polish thinner? If you do, take the brush off, wipe off the excess polish, drop 2 drops on it and rub the brush between your fingers. Then put it back in the bottle, and roll the bottle around. That should loosen it up.


----------



## prettypearl20 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtball* 

 
_im assuming because youre taking it back, you bought it at a store and not online... where did you get it? i have only ever seen china glaze online_

 
Sally's sells china glaze


----------

